# Limited or no connectivity???



## rahul_jaiswal31 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi.
I'm really new to this -- can't seem to fix my internet connection!
I have a Beetel 220bx midem,and a desktop computer attached to it, with a DSL model. The desktop gets this error when trying to connect "this connection has limited or no connectivity" when I hit repair, it tells me that it can't renew my IP address. I have tried a number of things based on reading some posts:
1) I have turned off DSL modem, etc and turned back on
2) I have tried the winsock fix, which didn't work
3) I have tried the SP2 patch, which also didn't work
4) I have changed my network card speed (or something like that) to 10 mbs/full, still didn't work
5) I checked all connections, everything is fine.
6) I checked everything in the device manager and everything is working fine

Any idea what I should do now?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Reinstall Drivers.


Install Service pack 3

Update Drivers


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

right click the your LAN connection, double click on *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* under *this connection uses the following items*. click the *use the following IP address* radio button. assuming that your modem's IP is 192.168.1.1, use the following settings-
IP address : 192.168.1.2
subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
Default gateway : 192.168.1.1

you will now also need to give the DNS addresses,
put your ISPs DNS to it. if you don't know that, use a public DNS. for using a public DNS, put
8.8.8.8 in the primary DNS
8.8.4.4 in secondary DNS

(btw these are google's public DNS)


----------



## rahul_jaiswal31 (Jun 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Reinstall Drivers.
> 
> 
> Install Service pack 3
> ...



installed sp3 but in vain!
is there any need for lan drivers??



nims11 said:


> right click the your LAN connection, double click on *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* under *this connection uses the following items*. click the *use the following IP address* radio button. assuming that your modem's IP is 192.168.1.1, use the following settings-
> IP address : 192.168.1.2
> subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
> Default gateway : 192.168.1.1
> ...



solved.........
thanks now i can sleep


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

Does the modem work in any other device?


----------

